# In regards to touchpad development



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Are there any projects the users here would like to see take place?

Requests so far:
MIUI tablet version
Backtrack5 arm
Hackintosh


----------



## lev (Jun 17, 2011)

There are multiple teams with threads here. I think you know that but not sure what your question Is. There is nothing to test as they are none beyond bricking their own.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm well aware of current projects, didn't know if they were having others test for them or if they were doing it themselves.
I'm also curious as to if anyone would like to see anything else done to the hp touchpad...
Perhaps a tablet version of MIUI for the lulz


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Would anyone have interest in anything Microsoft?
Like a version of windows or windows mobile?

Perhaps a linux distro?
Just trying to throw ideas out there to see what people are interested in seeing on a tablet.


----------



## docnas (Aug 24, 2011)

Personally i would love an androip app emulator for WebOS ( I have a thread up in the webos dev section). As for the rest backtrack sounds cool. Hackintosh i really dont see it working on a tablet. Windows 7 though it would be cool how usable would it be? As for windows mobile theres a reason its a dying OS , to be honest im still using windows mobile 6.5 in my HTC Touch Pro2 but the system is dying and being rendered obsolete.


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

A more complete (better) browser would be fantastic... (we're talking about webos apps now right?)

I personally miss having the ability to archive e-mail's... not just delete them...


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

My plan is for 'OpenPad' - a 100% GPL TouchPad. Replace the bootloader with U-Boot and install Linux From Scratch


----------



## LimitBreak (Sep 3, 2011)

scifan said:


> A more complete (better) browser would be fantastic... (we're talking about webos apps now right?)


I second the browser request, also with full flash support since flash lags on some players and many sites plus most browser games (too much buffering which causes some data connection issues sometimes)
+ youtube plays at 720p with overclocking and patching but even with that 1080p lags and is unplayable. Plus playback stops on many flash videos too. Disabling Autoload flash does not work, etc..

If someone can port firefox it would be awesome

Another request:
Being able to play this game on the device




"Snapdragon's Adreno GPU - Desert Winds Game Demo"
It was developed for this chip, just needs the os support


----------



## Rakeesh (Aug 22, 2011)

scifan said:


> A more complete (better) browser would be fantastic... (we're talking about webos apps now right?)


Yeah the browser just plain sucks ass. It's functional, sure, but no find on page, works like crap on long pages (assuming it even renders the whole page) and ajax content is usually borked.

There is an alternative browser in the app catalog (for a price) but it's not really worth bothering since it can't be set as the default browser, meaning "just type" or "make it so" or web links within apps just load the regular one.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

WP7 port somehow.


----------



## abc27 (Aug 27, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> WP7 port somehow.


You may as well hold out for an iOS port. It's not gonna happen.


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

+1 for MIUI tablet version. I love the ROM on my Shift, would awesome to see it on my Touchpad.


----------



## Byakushiki (Jul 15, 2011)

But then that's pretty much a cheaper i...Oh wait, nevermind. It'd work pretty well anyways I bet.
I'd much rather see what comes out of the CyanogenMod team with their work; single touch already works. If everything but camera works at some point(lots of cm builds tend to have this issue), then some DPI adjustments and the honeybread theme will make this tablet good to go. There's even a Honeycomb launcher somewhere on market, to fulfill the experience.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

abc27 said:


> You may as well hold out for an iOS port. It's not gonna happen.


Not necessarily, there is some interesting talk about a hackintosh type iOS being open tab friendly...can't get to excited yet though.
It's only a theory at this point.


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

+1 for the Firefox port. Web's stock browser is way too slooooooooow!


----------



## calris (Aug 22, 2011)

Warus said:


> +1 for the Firefox port. Web's stock browser is way too slooooooooow!


And it does not even render gmail properly to the point of being useless and I'm having trouble with some sites not being able to tell I am logged on and they keep throwing me back to the logon screen


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Firefox will most likely be usable with a successful android port


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> Not necessarily, there is some interesting talk about a hackintosh type iOS being open tab friendly...can't get to excited yet though.
> It's only a theory at this point.


true all unix based makes it more possible


----------

